# Second Gold Melt



## Purplesquish (Mar 22, 2017)

This is my second gold melt. It is 11.15 grams twice refined, poured into a hexagon mold. I think the shape suffered from a lack of volume, but overall I'm pretty pleased. Source material was karat scrap, inquarted with silver, nitric leached, then twice refined with AR.

I can definitely see an improvement from my first bar, thanks to the knowledge gained here!


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice. Keep it up!!! 8)


----------



## anachronism (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good there.


----------



## aga (Mar 23, 2017)

It's a beauty !


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice work, Purplesquish!!
:G


----------



## chuckgambale (Mar 23, 2017)

Keep it up it looks great


----------

